# Spring?



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Hopefully






[


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

I think so... I'm in El Paso Tx right now, and it hasn't been much of a winter. Trees are blooming now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Bring it on. Most by now have had more than enuff winter. The energies officially turn around on March 20th.*

*BTW RS, I love Tucson, wish I lived there.*


----------

